# Dumb things you did in AC when you were new to it



## Mentagon (Apr 24, 2015)

Title is self-explanatory. Name off some things you did in Animal Crossing when you were new to the series so that we may mock/relate to you. 

Seeing as how I only started playing these games last December with little to no prior knowledge of anything, I did some severely stupid things that you have permission to chuckle at. 

- Couldn't figure out how to pick up things at first. I remember being really frustrated with the game because I had no idea how to pick up fruit. I figured out relatively quickly that it's the Y button, and to this day I have no idea how I didn't try to press that at first. 
- Ran around like a maniac. We've all done this at some point, either in CF (guessing because that's the only game in the NA released series that I have yet to play) or in NL. Had no idea it messed up the grass at first. Now I avoid running unless I'm too tired or impatient to care. 
- Gave my villagers stupid catchphrases/greetings. Made Bob's greeting a confession of his love for me. That got old pretty fast, even though he's a cutie.
- Diana started wearing this really ugly shirt in one of my old towns so I kept asking Isabelle to change it. Needless to say, it didn't work and I was very confused. To make matters worse she kept saying that her outfit was gaudy! Back then I didn't know that was a common snooty conversation and it _really _bothered me. Like take my advice and just change!
- I used to hit some of my favorite villagers on the head with my net 'cause I thought it was funny to make them depressed or mad.
- I TT'd recklessly and lost another Diana again in an old town. She was a completely random move in as well.
- Had absolutely no idea how to change the greeting and signature of a letter until a few weeks ago. Randomly found out that you had to use the arrows. In my defense no one tells you about it and when you're looking just at the keyboard you're not really paying attention to the arrows.

This just applies to WW and I find it really funny looking back:
- When I first started it it just happened to be Flea Market Day, and there either wasn't a message saying it was or I simply wasn't paying attention. When I settled in all my neighbors started coming in my house randomly and I just thought it was normal, but when I noticed that _all of them just wanted to buy my candle and radio without even saying hello_, I got upset and thought the villagers in WW were all just jerks who wanted to use me for my stuff. 

LEMONSSSSLEMONSSSSS!


----------



## JestJester (Apr 25, 2015)

In Animal Crossing GC I would bury trash. I couldn't figure out how to get rid of it without "selling" it to tom nook and it looked pretty ugly. In hind site - the recycle bin was very confusing to begin with.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 25, 2015)

Most of this applies to wild world

- I named my first town 'home' because I was asked where I wanted to go.
- I learnt that every time I TT'd back to my birthday it was the flea market, so whenever I needed to sell my stuff expensive I would TT back to that day. WELL, that was before I learnt that my birthday wasn't a special day and that flea markets happen every first Saturday of each month
- I accidentally hit one of my villagers with a net and thought it was pretty funny so I kept doing it until the villager got mad at me
- Every time they asked for greetings, I changed them to 'Wassup baby' cause I was lame
- During the flower fest, I stole all my villagers flowers so I could win
- Finding villagers to deliver letters and stuff was too difficult so I dug holes around them so I could easily come back to them

As for new leaf, the only thing I really failed to do was pick up things and I used switch tools by going into my pockets and pulling them out.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 25, 2015)

I also didn't know how to pick up when I first played New Leaf. I thought it was the B button because in previous games it has always been the B button.
I picked a face that I ended up hating just because of how bland it was.


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 25, 2015)

In new leaf I ate the perfect fruit XD
And I gave a lot of lame catchphrases to the villagers.
Oh, and completely broke Marhal?s "original" state.


----------



## laurenx (Apr 25, 2015)

I used to sit with my gate open all day without adding anyone, waiting for people to come in because I thought you could go to anyones town and anyone could come over.


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 25, 2015)

I wasted a bunch of hibiscus starts by planting them right next to my house. I was thoroughly confused when they died, so I looked into it and found out you can't plant bushes willy-nilly like flowers. Disappointed..


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Apr 25, 2015)

When I first started, I didn't know how to run.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

I still run all the time, ain't got no time for walking slowly. 

As for me, I obviously wasn't aware of how important the town layout actually is and my first town layout was kind of a mess.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 25, 2015)

In the GameCube version I would shake trees all the time, and get stung by bees, but I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 25, 2015)

I ate the perfect fruit
I smacked villagers with nets
I surrounded villagers houses with layers of pitfall seeds
I buried all of the lost items in NL and trash in GC.
In GC, every fruit I picked, I would eat it and wait for my person to poop.

Yeah.... I did some stupid stuff....


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2015)

creamyy said:


> Most of this applies to wild world
> 
> - I named my first town 'home' because I was asked where I wanted to go.
> - I learnt that every time I TT'd back to my birthday it was the flea market, so whenever I needed to sell my stuff expensive I would TT back to that day. WELL, that was before I learnt that my birthday wasn't a special day and that flea markets happen every first Saturday of each month
> ...



LOL I can relate to the "home" mistake. Too funny.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

The hourly bell is NOT for school.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 26, 2015)

I voided Zucker and ate my perfect fruit... I'm so ********...


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 26, 2015)

Released a stringfish...


----------



## conorbamodwyer (Apr 27, 2015)

When I was younger I thought it was absolutely hysterical to make the catchphrase of my neighbour's, "I'm gay" and this one time, Elvis approached me and he was like, "Conor, I have a secret that I never told anyone... Keep this between you and me, Okay? I'm gay." I died.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Didn't care about perfect fruit lol.


----------



## Milanthropist (Apr 27, 2015)

In WW I named my town, 'town'... Still ashamed about it to this day


----------



## Nimega (Apr 27, 2015)

On that day in WW when you had to tell nice things to your villagers, I made all of them say "I'm very ugly". Man, it was really easy to have fun as an 8 years old...


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

i used to write love letters to my villagers in the GC version. no joke. i had a huge crush on admiral.
i think my love for him was passed on to my current best friend, butch.


----------



## mabadpe (Apr 28, 2015)

I tried so hard to catch a jellyfish when diving and got really frustrated cause I really wanted (still want  ) a jellyfish in my house.
And, of course, wasted my perfect fruit by sending it to one of my neighbors, thought I was pretty smart since in WW you would get non-native fruits by doing this, and since it was perfect i just had to get one (got some cheap furniture or something instead)


----------



## Hamlet~ (Apr 28, 2015)

I ated in my very first town the perfect fruit.
And sayed a cute villagers(duh,I think it was Fauna)to go when she asked me without knowing that I don't haved see her again.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 28, 2015)

On AC for GC, I named my town Hawaii because I thought I'd really move there  and in NL I sold my only perfect fruit because I didn't even know about them orz


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Apr 28, 2015)

- I didn't know that you could choose a different map.
- I ruined all my grass.
- I ate my first perfect fruit.
- I didn't buy sloppy furniture at Re-tail.
- I sold my sloppy furniture.
- I have voided so many villagers.. ( Like Diana, Stitches, Whitney and others..)
- I placed a pwp when villagers moved out.
- I never asked for a present at Pelly/Phyllis.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Apr 28, 2015)

I used to eat every mushroom.


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh mines perfect, I was pretty young so that's my excuse; the question that defines your town name "where are you going" I didn't click you needed to type in a town name, and attempted to put in "I don't know" it didn't fit, so I ended up naming my town "dunno" I wasn't the brightest child. Named my old town in New Leaf "dunno" too for funny nostalgia


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Well..
I didn't obey with making sure your Villagers are original 
I was dumb & thought that originality was a rock.


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Apr 28, 2015)

Most of my dumb moments are from New Leaf. See, I played wild world but lost the game card after ten days. Needless to say new leaf came out at that point(since I was late getting the game in the first place) and I just said "screw it, I'm moving on."

My first problem was lifting items. Oh god, I nearly threw away the game over this. Until I randomly pressed the Y button and boom, lifted a flower. Then there was the whole thinking I could water trees and save them. As well as planting them anywhere. XD So I spent endless time watering trees with frustration.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

In City Folk:
-I thought the symbol for things buried in the ground were starfish, so I kept on trying to pick them up
-When I first saw a beehive fall out of a tree, I thought it was a hat and went around to pick it up
-I read through the guide and thought you had to stand in FRONT of the bus stop to go to the city, not ON it.
-I used to run all over my town, and now it looks hideous ;_;
-I sold my first coconut.
-I didn't know what pitfall seeds did and thought that the things I fell in were quicksand, and one day, I found a pitfall seed in the lost property and thought it would grow a tree. I then walked forward and fell in it.


----------



## Mario472 (Apr 28, 2015)

I let merengue leave. How stupid of me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

I put a lot of shirts in my house...

Like seriously half of the house was filled with clothing.


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

running


----------



## hayleyblack2u71 (Apr 28, 2015)

I was cycling through villagers but when I skipped 7 days I realized Marshal had moved away xc


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

When I had first gotten new leaf, I just picked a random town map and wound up hating it and restarted. The second time around I picked a better map and I'm slowly getting close to finishing my town.


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

In Wild World, I time skipped waaaay too much. Weeds. Weeds everywhere. Oh, and lost a lot of my fave villagers. My favorite was Snake (Yeah I know he's not exactly the mega fave in popularity but he was the one that staid the longest).

In new leaf it was the amount of running around I did. I have so much grass wear it isn't even funny. Thankfully I've restarted and the grass wear is more isolated and I can fix it. Before reset, I didn't bother buying the sloppy series and let a lot of my fave villagers leave (Marshall, Fuchsia, Julian...sighs). The last thing before the reset was bamboo...I didn't realize how crazy bamboo could be after I time traveled a bit too much. Sure the grass wear was gone but it took days for me to get rid of it all.


----------



## ashjaed (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I put a lot of shirts in my house...
> 
> Like seriously half of the house was filled with clothing.



I totally did this too! In AC for the GC I for some reason wanted to collect all the clothing??? So my house was FILLED.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

When I first played Wild World, I used to water my weeds with the watering can because I thought they would grow into trees xD. And every time my sister picked my weeds I would freak out xD

And then I accidentally reset my first ever Wild World town . So many memories......

At least I still have a video of it on YouTube xD


----------



## Black Lilies (May 1, 2015)

Oh my god! When I first, I thought that every plant needed watering so for a loooong time I would water every sapling I planted. Plus, when they died from being too close to a rock or something, I'd still water them and be so confused. I was such a fetus


----------



## kaylagirl (May 2, 2015)

I thought you had to eat to stay alive, so I would eat cherries every single day.
Needless to say, I found out Animal Crossing was NOT a survival game. xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

In the original Animal Crossing tutorial (working for Nook), I thought Tom Nook knew what I was typing on the bulletin board. I worked extra hard to make a good advertisement for his shop just like he asked, and over-thought every word, fearing that he would hate it. "He would get me fired! I'll never get to pay off my loan D:" 

Turns out, he has no idea what you write. By the next save file, I was typing 'Nook is stupid' and feeling so proud of myself


----------



## Pokemanz (May 2, 2015)

In WW I remember I never knew how to stop villagers from moving so my favorite villagers would leave and I would have like a meltdown lmao.

In New Leaf I remember I got a perfect fruit right away but had no idea what it was so I sold it. Then a few days later there was a Sloppy TV in Re-Tail. I thought it was just a regular new furniture series so I sold that too.


----------



## Jermex13 (May 2, 2015)

Ok so when I first started to get money to get my house I saw a perfect Apple on a tree but I thought it was a rotten apple so I left it there but then five days later I went back to the perfect apple and saw that it was a perfect apple and ate it no questions asked


----------



## Ramza (May 2, 2015)

In Wild World I would proudly display the tacky Nintendo items instead of rightfully throwing them away.


----------



## Greninja (May 2, 2015)

forgot to set the time to am and when i ttd my locker full of turnips spoiled


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 2, 2015)

I didnt know how to sneak when it came to bugs and I ate perfect fruit in my town. *shrug*​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Sold off the first perfect fruit I got.


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 2, 2015)

Grim Sleeper said:


> - Ran around like a maniac. We've all done this at some point, either in CF (guessing because that's the only game in the NA released series that I have yet to play) or in NL. Had no idea it messed up the grass at first. Now I avoid running unless I'm too tired or impatient to care.
> - I used to hit some of my favorite villagers on the head with my net 'cause I thought it was funny to make them depressed or mad.



Wait what! Running is bad for your grass?! :O



creamyy said:


> - Every time they asked for greetings, I changed them to 'Wassup baby' cause I was lame



Wassup baby 



laurenx said:


> I used to sit with my gate open all day without adding anyone, waiting for people to come in because I thought you could go to anyones town and anyone could come over.



Ahhhhhh I felt bad imagining that 



Imaginarycupcake said:


> - I didn't know that you could choose a different map.



What!? Wish I knew this, I don't like my map that much.



KiraNinja said:


> Oh mines perfect, I was pretty young so that's my excuse; the question that defines your town name "where are you going" I didn't click you needed to type in a town name, and attempted to put in "I don't know" it didn't fit, so I ended up naming my town "dunno" I wasn't the brightest child. Named my old town in New Leaf "dunno" too for funny nostalgia



  



Black Lilies said:


> Oh my god! When I first, I thought that every plant needed watering so for a loooong time I would water every sapling I planted.



Me too! It took me soooo much time!



kaylagirl said:


> I thought you had to eat to stay alive, so I would eat cherries every single day.
> Needless to say, I found out Animal Crossing was NOT a survival game. xD



Why? Why can't I eat something else than fruit, that fish looks so yummy.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 2, 2015)

I of course ate the perfect fruit, like a big dummy dumb. Otherwise, I was not so concerned with placement or villagers when I first got the game, I was just blissfully content and intrigued by everything, and then I joined this forum and realized my town was lackin' some real swag, y'know? So I redid my town twice and then it was just too much work to bother with so I lost interest.


----------



## Matangi (May 2, 2015)

like most people here, i sold my first perfect fruit

i haven't gotten another one since

sigh


----------



## mayormia (May 2, 2015)

All of my hybrids used to die before i set the perfect town ordnance. I still accidentally run through hybrids, and every time i do it a little piece of me dies.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Matangi said:


> like most people here, i sold my first perfect fruit
> 
> i haven't gotten another one since
> 
> sigh



You can have one of mine if you want. I have the same naitive fruit as you.


----------



## Moose716 (May 2, 2015)

when I started, I sold a sprinkler


----------



## CaptainCrunch (May 3, 2015)

I remember covering my entire town with an annoying pink path. Like there was no grass area, all of it was just pink paths. It was soo bad. And I didn't know how to plot reset so when I got one of my biggest dreamies she moved right next to me leaving barely any room ;v;


----------



## NyanMeow (May 5, 2015)

-the perfect fruit (I wish there was a warning or something)
-I tried to plant island fruits on regular grass LOL that went well...
-it's been more than years than I'd like to remember since I played the GC for the first time, but I think I tried to find a way to send my parents a letter/present, lol...


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

i never really understood the whole villager moving out thing in wild world so i'd always just keep all my villagers and they were all like **** tierlike  rasher and rowan, i basically had a town of ugly crankys and i'd also rob all my villagers houses of their furniture on flea market day. then once i finally paid off my house i thought i'd finished the game and then reset lol


----------

